# started cytomel



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Hope everyone here in the northeast survived the storm well!

Here are my last labs done the day before I started the cytomel and new dosage change of synthroid.

tsh .....3.41......0.40-4.50

tsi.........407.....<140

t3 total......53............76-181

t3 free......2.0........2.3-4.2

t4 free......1.3......0.8-1.8

vitamin d......50........30-100.......YAY I got it up from 13

vitamin b12.........265........200-1100

ferritin.............12..............20-288

My dosage of cytomel is 2.5...... 2 times a day and my synthroid has been dropped from 75.......5 and a half pills a week to 44 a day. The labs were done the day before I started the cytomel and the new dose of synthroid. It has been 17 days now since I am on these dosages.

Very tired but seem to be sleeping a bit better at night.

no change in my eyes yet. They are getting somewhat more swollen since I am weaning off the prednisone. I am now on 8 and three quarters mg down from 80 mg at the start 2 and a half months ago. They have made my face, under chin and belly really fat. Have gained 10 lbs in the past month. Also they have given me little tiny scabs on my belly and back.

My neuro opthomologist is sending me to a radiation dr. next week to discuss radiation treatments for my eyes. I am frightened about this. If anyone knows about it or has had it done please let me know what to expect. I am better mentally when I know what is coming. I can not raise my eyes without raising my head. Even looking straight ahead is difficult without raising my head. If I do try hard to raise my eyes without raising my head I get double vision.

Thank you to anyone who responds I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My dosage of cytomel is 2.5...... 2 times a day and my synthroid has been dropped from 75.......5 and a half pills a week to 44 a day.


I suggest you re-test in 3 weeks, you are almost to 3 in a few days to see what your FT-4 and FT-3 are doing. Your T4 medication drop seems quite large and it sounds like you are experiencing hypo symptoms. If it were me- I would ask for a lab - it will accurately show where your FT-3 is. Be sure not to take your Cytomel right before the draw, nor your Synthroid.

Your FT-4 was just at 1/2 range and 5mcg of Cytomel is a good starting point - your Synthroid may have been dropped too far.


----------



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovlkn,

Thank you.........that is what I was thinking.

Tomorrow I have an appt. with the radiation dr in a neighboring state that does allow me to order my own labs (my state doesn't allow it) I have ordered it already and will do it while I am there.

My endo usually only wants to take my tsh and free t4. I had gotten my gp to take my last labs.

I did manage to get my endo to do the free t3 before the last labs and that is why he finally agreed to the cytomel.


----------



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

Here are my new labs from 2 days ago. I ordered the panel as it was cheaper than just ordering what I wanted.

t3 uptake..............30...........22-35

t4 total................6.3............4.5-12.0

free t4 index.......1.9..............1.4-3.8

tsh......................3.08...............0.40-4.50

free t4..................1.1................0.8-1.8

free t3...................2.5...............2.3-4.2

total t3.................75.................76-181

Looks like an improvement to me since finally adding the cytomel. The past couple days my right eye is feeling a little more comfortable. Wow I hope this continues because I went to talk to the radiation dr. and found out that you can get cancer from these radiation treatments. She did say she hasn't seen it happen but how would she know...........if someone got cancer ten years later Im sure they are not going to let her know about it.

Can you please tell me what the best range is for feeling the best for the free t3 and free t4 and tsh and total t3? I know I used to feel my best when my tsh was at 1 when I used to be hyper and on the methimazole before my tt.

For at least 15 years I was always trying to control my hyper thyroid.........now it is difficult for me to realize that I am just the opposite and have to control the hormones in a completely different way since having the tt.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How long were you on the cytomel and lower dose of Synthroid when these labs were done? And did you take your meds before or after doing labs?


----------



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

18 days. I took my meds after the labs were done.


----------



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you Lovkln.

Yes I believe I am still hypo but they are better than the last results at the top except for the free t4.......do you agree????


----------

